# Component video input produces blurry picture



## shadow1515 (Jan 3, 2007)

I have an LCD TV which is about 4 years old. For the past year, I've been experiencing a problem with the component input. If I run any source into it, everything is fine at first. After a few minutes, the colors all start to smear across the screen and look "overexposed." If I turn the TV off for a while, it sometimes works again for a bit when I start it up, but then goes back to how it was. 

I can still display my XBOX just fine with the VGA adapter, and I'm planning on getting a new TV within the next few months anyway, but I want to continue to use this one for my Wii, and I'd prefer to be able to run it in 480p properly. Is there any chance that there's a fix to this, or is the input just shot?


----------

